# equipment cabinet ideas



## dogger99 (Feb 19, 2014)

Just like to say I'm new here...I've been on AVS for a little while but I'm new and learning as I'm go...I'm building a HT right now in my basement and looking for idea for equipment cabinet...if you have links or picture that would be great as i'm more of a visual guy...thanks ahead of time.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Dogger. Welcome to Home Theater Shack. A little more information might be helpful. Looking for built in? How much equipment? Need access from the rear? Space you have available?

Good luck.


----------



## dogger99 (Feb 19, 2014)

thanks bpape, I will be bulding it in and I will have an access door to the back...I have cable box, amp, pionner sc37 blueray player...and couple smaller items to go into it...


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Tall or wide? Will it be in the reflection zone? Hopefully not. if it is, you'll either want to do it low and 2-3 wide or do a solid door that can be treated.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!

We tend to be visual guys too - any chance you can take a couple pictures of your space and let us know how open you are to different locations?


----------

